# Freightliner FLD120 new hay truck



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Have been looking for a new hay truck for awhile and I think I've finally found one. It's a '94 model single axle with a flatbed and a 60 series 11.1 Detroit. Flying to Kentucky tomorrow morning to most likely buy it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Have been looking for a new hay truck for awhile and I think I've finally found one. It's a '94 model single axle with a flatbed and a 60 series 11.1 Detroit. Flying to Kentucky tomorrow morning to most likely buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long did it take to find one that you hardly have to change the lettering on? 

Good luck. Looks sharp.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> How long did it take to find one that you hardly have to change the lettering on?
> 
> Good luck. Looks sharp.


It took awhile haha took even longer to find a nice one at this price point.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Had great luck with the series 60 11 liter in my volvo till the salt/brine (for our winter roads) ate up the wiring harness. Good luck looks nice.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice looking truck! Hope you have a good trip to Kentucky. The phone # on the door could be in our neck of the woods; stop by if you have an opportunity.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Nice looking truck! Hope you have a good trip to Kentucky. The phone # on the door could be in our neck of the woods; stop by if you have an opportunity.
> 
> Jeff & Shelia


It's Tompkinsville, Ky not sure where that is in relation to y'all but would love to take a look at your rebaleing system.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Tompkinsville is in adjoining county. You might be coming by us, are you coming I-65 to Glasgow? If so you would be within about 10 miles of us or will you be literally flying?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I ended up flying into Nashville, Tennessee and taking an Uber to Tompkinsville believe it or not. I was going to stop by but I have been feeling sick and didn't want to spread it. Ended up driving the full 12 hours home last night. Was quite interesting as I had previously never operated a semi.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's some photos fromethe trip. The truck runs good but needs some work on the cab and AC and a fuel leak.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm surprised the seller let it go with their phone number still on it. 
What will you pull with it?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I ended up flying into Nashville, Tennessee and taking an Uber to Tompkinsville believe it or not. I was going to stop by but I have been feeling sick and didn't want to spread it. Ended up driving the full 12 hours home last night. Was quite interesting as I had previously never operated a semi.


Jeff said you could come back sometime, more miles with your semi or you could make another flying trip 



McDonald Family Farms said:


> Here's some photos fromethe trip. The truck runs good but needs some work on the cab and AC and a fuel leak.


Let us all know how it works out.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm surprised the seller let it go with their phone number still on it.
> What will you pull with it?


It's replacing a dually pickup. The pickup does what I need but the trailer pushes it around I feel like I'm wearing the truck out. I pull a 45 ft self unloading trailer and plan to get a 40 foot gooseneck deckover trailer so I can haul tractors, more round bales and square bales.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Jeff said you could come back sometime, more miles with your semi or you could make another flying trip
> 
> Let us all know how it works out.


Will try to at some point. May come buy that macerator from y'all. I travel all over looking for deals on equipment had good luck and met lots of good people so far


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Macerator is collecting dust; rebaling system (updated for this season) making dust -- not in same barn tho.

Did you drive the semi through Nashville?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> Macerator is collecting dust; rebaling system (updated for this season) making dust -- not in same barn tho.
> 
> Did you drive the semi through Nashville?


Through Nashville, Memphis, Little Rock, Fort Smith, and Texarkana. Didn't stop at a single weigh station. Hammer down in the left lane. Speedometer quit working south of Nashville and the tachometer quit for a little bit so I was driving by feel there for awhile lol. Truck should be pretty good once I get the issues straightened out, it was a backup truck for the people that had it so they let a lot of little stuff go that I intend to fix.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

so you just rolled on . . . no need for speedometer


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's one quick way to fix the speedo... what I used in the BIL's tandem grain truck when the speedo didn't want to work...

The "Digi-HUD" app from the app store... works great. Calculates your speed from GPS fix and even records you maximum and average speed over time, as well as has a "compass bar" across the top of the screen so you know what direction your headed...

Love it! Double checked it against known-accurate vehicle speedo and it's spot on, too.









Later! OL J R


----------



## Braford (Jul 25, 2014)

You must have missed an exit at Little Rock if you went through Fort Smith to get to Texarkana.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Braford said:


> You must have missed an exit at Little Rock if you went through Fort Smith to get to Texarkana.


I was wondering when someone was gonna call me on that screwup haha. I went on down 30 to Texarkana.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Through Nashville, Memphis, Little Rock, Fort Smith, and Texarkana. Didn't stop at a single weigh station. Hammer down in the left lane. Speedometer quit working south of Nashville and the tachometer quit for a little bit so I was driving by feel there for awhile lol. Truck should be pretty good once I get the issues straightened out, it was a backup truck for the people that had it so they let a lot of little stuff go that I intend to fix.


Well dang! It's a Deeetroit! Just drive it with both feet flat on the floor!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

You'll like the Detroit. Our '95 Pete has 500 hp and has the best jake compared to our cat or cummins. Very sharp looking unit.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

woodland said:


> You'll like the Detroit. Our '95 Pete has 500 hp and has the best jake compared to our cat or cummins. Very sharp looking unit.


Thanks, I'm getting the fuel tank repaired, some new tires put on it, and the exhaust fixed and then I'm gonna get to work shining her up and putting train horns and fancy lights on lol


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mc, gotta have a row of "chicken lights" down both sides all the way from the headlights to the taillights!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Mc, gotta have a row of "chicken lights" down both sides all the way from the headlights to the taillights!


And pogo sticks... don't forget the pogo sticks!!!

And naked lady mudflaps... gotta have those...

And a big chrome hooter or better yet 8 inch straight pipe instead of the stack... gotta have that!

And those spikey lug nut covers sticking out to disembowel hitchhikers... can't forget those!

And those little fuzzy dice and fuzzy ball trim around the windshield... don't forget those!!!!

We'll have you "supertruckin'" in no time!!!  LOL

LOL Later! OL J R


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> And pogo sticks... don't forget the pogo sticks!!!
> 
> And naked lady mudflaps... gotta have those...
> 
> ...


Lol it's already got a straight pipe, could use some mudflaps and a couple big antennas, it also already has the spikey lug nut covers so I'm a halfway super-trucker. It has a three stage jake brake too sounds pretty sweet through the straight pipe.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

...and don't forget to point the antennas forward, that way when you have the windshield pressure gauge pointin' about 90psi with the hammer down out there in the Monfort lane, those whips will be stickin straight up to fool those supertroopers into thinking you're going slower (due to lack of whip deflection.)

...and a chain drive wallet...gotta have the chain drive wallet.

We'll have you stereo-typically chickn-haulin in no time. 

Mark


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Got the fuel tank repaired and truck running again. Also got a new steer tire and some LED turn signals. Next step is replacing the Mickey Mouse wiring job on all of the lights and buttoning the truck up so DOT won't have anything to nail me with.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldn't get them downloads to work on my pad....and I was looking forward to em!


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Couldn't get them downloads to work on my pad....and I was looking forward to em!


https://goo.gl/photos/syt7nCbLiCpRq16i8

Here's a link to them just for you lol


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I would think if the DoT was gonna give you grief, it would be for those weapons on your front wheels!  

Ain't seen anything like that since "Ben-Hur" with Charlton Hesston in the chariot!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I would think if the DoT was gonna give you grief, it would be for those weapons on your front wheels!
> 
> Ain't seen anything like that since "Ben-Hur" with Charlton Hesston in the chariot!


Could be worse... but not by much...









Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Could be worse... but not by much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see how those things are even legal...

Personally I think they should add the width of that crap to the total vehicle width-- including the long spike lug nut covers on semis and big trucks...

Maybe if they had to install wide vehicle lighting or pay for oversize vehicle permits that crap would stop...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol they're knee busters if you don't keep an eye on them while walking past the truck/leaning over wheel to access engine. They came with the truck or they wouldn't be on there at all. Might replace them at some point with some caps a little less pointy ????


luke strawwalker said:


> I don't see how those things are even legal...
> 
> Personally I think they should add the width of that crap to the total vehicle width-- including the long spike lug nut covers on semis and big trucks...
> 
> ...


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

The truck did its first bit of work for me hauling 7700lbs of seed on the bed. Not gonna do that in your one ton pickup.


----------

